# *NEW Columbus, Ohio Track at Scarborough Mall* (Old Pitroad / Platinum)



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

This is for the RCRSC 2010 season.

We are moving into the old Platinum Hobbies / Pitroad Raceway shop.
Stay tuned for official run times!

** The official thread is located in the oval racing section**
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284787

** We can use this thread to focus on Road Course **


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

*Track Info*

RCRSC Racway
5749 brice outlet mallway
columbus, Ohio 43232



Blubyurc said:


> The mall has new owners, they already have 3 vendors signed up for the food court.
> The movie theater is also coming back to the mall.
> The new owners have big plans for the mall.
> We are very excited about moving into the old pitroad track.
> ...


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I can't wait to run on the old/new track  

I plan on racing on Sunday 13.5 COT WooHoo!!!


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I will be there saturday for some 17.5 rubber and mini. Anybody interested? I haven't raced on that track since 06-07. It's feels good to get back into onroad.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm getting things ready for tomorrow  Heading your way at 8am. If I guessed right, should take about 2 1/2 hours to get there. I can't wait


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

*Track Pics*

Here are some pics of the track.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Guys, I just wanted to let you know that this is one top notch facility. The guys that run it are great! Go out and support your local track.


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

***ROAD COURSE GUYS****

WE NEED TO START MAKING A APPERANCE AT THE TRACK IF WE WANT THERE TO BE A DAY DEDICATED TO ROAD COURSE!! THAT MEANS TOURING CAR, MINI AND EVEN 12TH SCALE.

THIS WILL BE AN ALL YEAR ROUND TRACK. THAT MEANS WHEN MOTHER NATURE STRIKES THIS YEAR DURING OUTDOOR RACING, THERE WILL STILL BE A PLACE TO RACE.

WE JUST HAVE TO SHOW THAT THERE IS STILL A CROWD OF ROAD COURSE RACERS OUT HERE. :thumbsup:


----------

